# WIC Forms



## AuditU (Jun 10, 2009)

Would someone be willing to share how they handle/bill for patient's that come in just to have forms (mainly WIC) filled out.

Do you have a policy and procedure that states the patient is responsible for any charge associated with filling the forms out or do you suggest the patient brings them with them to any visit that is scheduled.

I have a particular physician that insists on charging an established office visit for this service.  I have explained (and provided E/M documentation guidelines) on numerous occasions that this service does not constitute a sick or preventive service and it is not appropriate to bill an E/M service for this.

Thank you


----------



## Karolina (Jun 10, 2009)

The only thing that comes to mind is the 99499 - unlisted E/M service. Perhaps 99450 may apply but that's a long shot, it is really intended for basic life insurance. I would suggest to talk to the patient's insurance and see how they would handle this situation and if it even would get paid.


----------



## amjordan (Jun 10, 2009)

If the patient is being seen already and has a form to be completed, the physician normally just completes it and there is no additional charge.

However, if the patient just drops the form off to be completed (FMLA, Insurance papers, etc.) the patient is told up front that this is not covered by their insurance.  There is a fee that must be paid at the time the form is picked up.  The offices use 99080 as the CPT code, but it is never billed to the insurance.


----------



## Karolina (Jun 10, 2009)

On second thought, I agree with Angela's response


----------

